# Banana river reds



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well Like I stated in other posts I was going to start making more fishing reports this year.... Me and the mrs. had a morning away from the 2 kids and took the boat out for some fishing in the South Banana river area.  I found my usual slot reds first thing in the morning and after them not wanting to eat we made a run North a little ways to a flat I've done good on in the past.  We found a nice school of bull reds and some black drum mixed in.  I took a few shots with the fly rod but gave up fairly quick as I really wanted to put my wife on a fish as she hasn't caught a good one since our first child 3 years ago.  Here is a short video I put together that was shot with my gopro camera.  I have some full videos in the works but here's a short clip I threw together of releasing the fish... Enjoy!!

http://vimeo.com/86181710

I've tried to embed the video but can't seem to make it work so here is the link!


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice work..I fish that area as well.


----------



## Troutmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

I was out in that today as well. The fish were super spooky but did get some to cooperate.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice what were they eating? Cool gheenoe, I love those big ones.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Nice what were they eating? Cool gheenoe, I love those big ones.


Yeah the big ones are always a good time... Caught them on a gold spoon. Only took a few shots!!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Enjoyed the video!


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

I was out Saturday too. Got into the finicky slots and pulled one out, then hit the canals and had a great day. All in all a total of 11 reds, two trout and a sheepshead. Lost a monster snook in the trees of the grand canal. 

Wish it was sunny out Saturday morning, but a fun day none the less.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Enjoyed the video!


Thanks I kept it short and sweet... I'm using some of the footage for a longer video I'm putting together!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> I was out Saturday too. Got into the finicky slots and pulled one out, then hit the canals and had a great day. All in all a total of 11 reds, two trout and a sheepshead. Lost a monster snook in the trees of the grand canal.
> 
> Wish it was sunny out Saturday morning, but a fun day none the less.


Yeah been kinda dreary out lately!! That's good to know about the canal. I always think about fishing the area but always get hung up out in the flats.... I've heard of good fish in there from others as well and I always remember seeing a fishing episode on TV where they did some fun looking fishing in there. Also not having a trolling motor keeps me out of there. I have everything for a troller including pre wired and a mount just don't use it enough to buy one yet. You can bet before summer I'll have one for the canal days though!


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Yeah been kinda dreary out lately!!  That's good to know about the canal. I always think about fishing the area but always get hung up out in the flats.... I've heard of good fish in there from others as well and I always remember seeing a fishing episode on TV where they did some fun looking fishing in there.  Also not having a trolling motor keeps me out of there. I have everything for a troller including pre wired and a mount just don't use it enough to buy one yet. You can bet before summer I'll have one for the canal days though!


Get the trolling motor especially around here, I use it more than my push pole. Get the iPilot too, if it is in your budget. If not try to find a way to get it in your budget. You will find that you use it more often than not. I use it primarily unless I get on really spooky fish. I get most of my fish using a troller in the banana river.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT video Steve!!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> GREAT video Steve!!
> 
> [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Thanks Jim!! Hope to see you on the water!


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Where do you put in when going to the Grand Canal area?


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

My sister lives in Tortoise Island so I use that ramp. You can use the ramp on Pineda between Merritt Island and PAFB. Let me know if you need some more directions. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> My sister lives in Tortoise Island so I use that ramp. You can use the ramp on Pineda between Merritt Island and PAFB. Let me know if you need some more directions.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Yes this is the ramp I use...It's a dirt ramp but works good. I have launched my gheenoe here as well as my 17' ranger phantom with no issues. I also see larger boats launch here.... Lucky you on the tortoise island ramp!!!


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> > My sister lives in Tortoise Island so I use that ramp. You can use the ramp on Pineda between Merritt Island and PAFB. Let me know if you need some more directions.
> >
> > Thanks
> > Mike
> ...


I've used that ramp before for my actioncraft and the Ankona, with no problems. Love the tortoise island ramp the wind doesn't matter back there.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

